# I need Help! accessories . First trip.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Holy crap dude or dudette, slow down...

You will need outerwear, snow pants, jacket, gloves, goggle, hat/helmet. Your Spyder jacket should work fine for learning. Hopefully you got some ski/board pants you can use. Definitely have a pair of goggles. 

You can rent snowboard boots with the board. 

Driving conditions are going to based on the weather. Since you are talking New York, I would expect that you have driven in the snow and ice before. Same rules apply. 

If you have the gear that I listed above, $300 should get you there and back without much of a problem. Just don't spend it all at the bar...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Holy crap dude or dudette, slow down...
> 
> You will need outerwear, snow pants, jacket, gloves, goggle, hat/helmet. Your Spyder jacket should work fine for learning. Hopefully you got some ski/board pants you can use. Definitely have a pair of goggles.
> 
> ...


what snow pants ? lol very neewbish question haha i usually wear jeans or sweat pants when in snow =) thanks alot btw.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Dicks and sports authority have pants as cheap as $25. They're ugly, but they're better than jeans.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It would behoove you to take some time to sift through this section of the forums. There are a great deal of excellent threads that explain everything from insulated jackets to waterproofing to layering. Then go through the boots section and do the same.

I'll tell you this much, you need snow specific outerwear or you'll be wet, cold, and sorry. You also need snowboard specific boots. You can strap in with regular old boots, but you're going to break your ankles real quick.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Silverkripto said:


> Im planing to go to hunter mountain on monday i have never been snow boarding before so i have a few questions. How are the driving conditions there? i have a BMW X3 will i have problems? do i need chains? What do i need to bring/ buy that they wont rent out to me? what clothing do i need ? should i wear sneakers ? My timberland boots? i have herd some shoes wont work well with snowboards. Do i need special "snowboarding" pants? what kind of jacket? i have a spider jacket will that do? I'm taking about 300 bucks for food, gas and the lesson is this enough? Goggles? hats?
> 
> I know this information is in the forum but its confusing for me it gets technical and im not familiar with most of it. Help would be very much appreciated. Stores around me are dicks , sports authority, walmart, costco, bj's, im located in Long island around New hydepark.


Depends on what you want to spend. There are definitely ski/snowboard shops near you ( skis, - Google Maps ).

The cheapest route would be to get some waterproof ski pants and some padded wool/polyester socks. You can buy $20 ski socks, but $8 hiking socks will work ok in a pinch (as long as they are NOT cotton). 
You'll want to get a decent pair of waterproof gloves. Hit up a Marshall's or TJ Maxx near you to see if you can score any for ~$20-$25. 
You'll want to get a pair of goggles. Hit up a Marshall's or TJ Maxx near you to see if you can score any for ~$25-$35

The clothing is a tough call if you've never been and don't know what the weather will do. Try to layer up in non-cotton clothing (fleece, polyester sweaters, etc). Being a new rider and not having a shell with gaiters or a powder skirt means that you'll probably get snow inside your outer layer before the day is up. Cotton will hold all that cold water and suck the heat out of ya.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> The cheapest route would be to get some waterproof ski pants and some padded wool/polyester socks. You can buy $20 ski socks, but $8 hiking socks will work ok in a pinch (as long as they are NOT cotton).


Honestly, I've always boarded with cotton athletic socks(ankle highs) and never have a problem. I usually board 8 hours once a week and have never been bothers except when pulling my boots off.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

SMDSkata said:


> Honestly, I've always boarded with cotton athletic socks(ankle highs) and never have a problem. I usually board 8 hours once a week and have never been bothers except when pulling my boots off.


I have seen very few cotton socks padded enough for me to want to wear them for a full day of riding/being on my feet.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

tton socks are one of worst things to wear. wool-poly-nylon


----------



## shreddinitup (Jan 24, 2010)

I would definately rent board and boots. you can even rent a jacket and pants too (it's better than being cold, wet, and unhappy the whole time). You can also rent helmets/ goggles. THen, if you like it, you can buy all the gear you need.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

are you near a marshalls?


----------

